# DP & ANXIETY



## ANTONY (Feb 23, 2006)

HI IM ANTONY WOULD LIKE TO TALK TOM SOMEONE ABOUT DP0 OR ANXIETY


----------



## notetoself04 (Jan 3, 2006)

hi, i'm amanda.
i guess i'll talk to you about dp and anxiety.
my dp/dr was caused/started my anxiety.


----------

